# UCLA Scholarships???



## Icarus Ascending (Apr 13, 2008)

Just wondering if any admitted UCLA screenwriters have heard anything about $$$ offers...

I was told that information would be forthcoming... has it forthcome for anyone???

Still trying to make up my dumb mind,
Icarus

P.S. I'm assuming that we've all long passed the sharing-private-information-in-public threshold, but if you'd prefer to PM me, please do.


----------

